# no picture through HDMI connection? onkyo 605



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi All, 

I have a Onkyo TX-SR605 reciever and a Mitsubishi - 65" 1080p DLP HDTV. 

I am having problems connecting my cable-box (any other device) --> recieiver --> tv via hdmi out cables. just for the record, i used the following method cable-box --> reciever --> tv via component wires and it worked fine picture and sound. however when i make the connection via HDMI, i get no picture out on the TV, just sound through the recieiver. 

after doing some reading, the reciever i have can take any input wire (component, composite, hdmi) and still output it through HDMI to the TV. 

the problem i have is, when i make the HDMI connection from my recieiver OUT, and IN to the TV, the TV doesnt "automatically" detects a connection, as it usually does when i connect any input into the tv. my first suspicion is that the TV is not picking up the feed from the recieiver via HDMI. 

thanks in advance for any help and assistancE!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It could be a "handshake" issue. Sometimes it matters which order the components are turned on. Try the cable box first, then the reciever and then the TV. See if that helps.


----------

